# Stats should show input video stats also



## Rajesh Singh (Jul 3, 2017)

Please include in the stats display actual FPS and bitrate of video/audio signal at the input to OBS Studio so as to select that same setting in output .


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 4, 2017)

Frame rate "input" doesn't really make sense when you can have multiple sources with different frame rates in a single scene. Which source's input should it show?


----------



## Rajesh Singh (Jul 6, 2017)

OBS could have 2 modes:(1) Multi Source mode (2) Single source mode . Stats could be shown in single source mode.
A drawback of not having this in my case: I do local recordings of my HDTV Tatasky set-top box via HDMI cable and Avermedia 710 capture card. The set-top box signal is 1080i/60  which means 1080i and 60 fields per second(not 60 FPS). It can only be converted to 1080p/30 FPS max.  But OBS studio gives me an output of 1080p/60 FPS !! this might be because of its multi source mode where it converts it on its base canvas to 1080p 60 FPS. . How to get 1080p/30 FPS directly from the device(single source mode)  without putting it on canvas base ?


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm confused...are you trying to run OBS at 1080p60 or 1080p30? Either way, you can just set OBS to use whatever frame rate you want in Video settings.


----------



## Rajesh Singh (Jul 6, 2017)

Respected admin, the point is 1080i/60 hz should translate into 1080p/30FPS max. How come i am able to set 1080p/60 fps for a 1080i/60fields(or 30fps) signal. The settings in video should not EVEN ALLOW a 1080i/60 hz to anything greater than 1080p/30fps . That confuses me that if i select 30 fps as output and there's a 60 FPS alsoavailable, am i getting 1080i/30 FPS instead of 1080p/30 FPS BECAUSE YOU CANNOT GET 1080P/60 FPS FROM 1080i/60 Hz signal


----------



## Rajesh Singh (Jul 6, 2017)

I know i can select 1080p/30 FPS in video settings. The point is how come it is allowing me to set 1080p/60 FPS for a 1080i/60 HZ signal(which is actually 1080p/30FPS) in the first place . The avermedia 710 device does not guve an option above 30 fps for the set-top box signal in output whereas for other 60 FPS source it gives. How come then OBS studio gives the option of 1080p/60 FPS for this 1080i/60 HZ signal which is NOT technically equal.


----------



## Rajesh Singh (Jul 6, 2017)

The point is a 1080i/60 HZ set-top box signal can only be translated to a maximum of 1080p/30 FPS after deinterlacing  and  NOT 1080p/60FPS.


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 6, 2017)

I think I see where the miscommunication is happening. Are you talking about setting the actual framerate of OBS itself, or the frame rate of just the video capture device? That is, are you talking about the frame rate that you set in Settings > Video, or the frame rate on the properties of the capture card source?

Maybe if you show me a screenshot of which option you're referring to, that would be helpful.


----------



## Rajesh Singh (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi Admin, Sorry for belated response. I am talking about both . please advise me as i am confused, My input signal is 1080i 60 Hz  which can be theoritically faithfully converted to 1080p/30 FPS max after deinterlacing (Please not that input is NOT 1080p but 1080i) from HD set-top box via HDMI cable to Avermedia 710 capture card which is CAPABLE OF RECEIVING UPTO 1080P 60 fps. this card output is fed via USB 3 to my laptop. Now the question : (1)As per attachment Screen Shot!18) What FPS setting should i put on frame rate of capture device in the device configuration setting of OBS .30 FPS or 60 FPS ? What does that setting indicate ? if i set this to 1080 and 60 FPS, will this convert my input signal of 1080i/60 HZ into 1080p/60 FPS or does it just take in 1080i/60 HZ . (
(2)  In the ouput setting (video setting of OBS) , i am setting it to 30 FPS right now in my aim of getting 1080p/30 FPS which is the correct equivalent of 1080i/60HZ input signal. Also i am using deinterlacing mode yadif 2x

This is what i expect: 1080i 60 hz(equivalent to 1080p 30 FPS )  to be transmitted out for local recording only as 1080p 30 FPS as faithfully as possible. i am attaching snapshots of settings at the 2 places for your expert advise on them as well as log file.


PLEASE ADMIN YOU ARE HUMBLY REQUESTED TO CLEAR THIS CONFUSION ONCE FOR ALL.

12:30:28.846: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4702MQ CPU @ 2.20GHz
12:30:28.846: CPU Speed: 2195MHz
12:30:28.846: Physical Cores: 4, Logical Cores: 8
12:30:28.846: Physical Memory: 16316MB Total, 9711MB Free
12:30:28.846: Windows Version: 10.0 Build 15063 (revision: 296; 64-bit)
12:30:28.846: Running as administrator: false
12:30:28.846: Aero is Enabled (Aero is always on for windows 8 and above)
12:30:28.847: Portable mode: false
12:30:28.875: OBS 19.0.3 (64bit, windows)
12:30:28.876: ---------------------------------
12:30:28.876: ---------------------------------
12:30:28.876: audio settings reset:
12:30:28.876:    samples per sec: 48000
12:30:28.876:    speakers:  2
12:30:28.894: ---------------------------------
12:30:28.894: Initializing D3D11...
12:30:28.894: Available Video Adapters:
12:30:28.914:    Adapter 1: NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M
12:30:28.914:     Dedicated VRAM: 4264427520
12:30:28.914:     Shared VRAM:  4259328000
12:30:28.914:     output 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}, attached=true
12:30:28.914:    Adapter 2: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600
12:30:28.914:     Dedicated VRAM: 117964800
12:30:28.914:     Shared VRAM:  2147483648
12:30:28.918: Loading up D3D11 on adapter NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M (0)
12:30:29.790: D3D11 loaded successfully, feature level used: 45056
12:30:30.550: ---------------------------------
12:30:30.550: video settings reset:
12:30:30.550:    base resolution:  1920x1080
12:30:30.550:    output resolution: 1920x1080
12:30:30.550:    downscale filter:  Lanczos
12:30:30.550:    fps:  30/1
12:30:30.550:    format:  I444
12:30:30.551: Audio monitoring device:
12:30:30.551:    name: Default
12:30:30.551:    id: default
12:30:30.551: ---------------------------------
12:30:30.590: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/chrome_elf.dll' not found, loading of module failed
12:30:34.713: [CoreAudio encoder]: Adding CoreAudio AAC encoder
12:30:34.745: [AMF] Encountered Exception during AMF initialization: Unable to load 'amfrt64.dll', error code 126.
12:30:34.745: Failed to initialize module 'enc-amf.dll'
12:30:34.874: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libcef.dll' not found, loading of module failed
12:30:34.898: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libEGL.dll' not found, loading of module failed
12:30:34.982: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libGLESv2.dll' not found, loading of module failed
12:30:35.008: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'obs-browser.dll'
12:30:35.008: [browser_source: 'Version: 1.29.0']
12:30:35.136: NVENC supported
12:30:35.599: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled
12:30:35.655: No blackmagic support
12:30:36.368: ---------------------------------
12:30:36.368:  Loaded Modules:
12:30:36.368:  win-wasapi.dll
12:30:36.368:  win-mf.dll
12:30:36.368:  win-dshow.dll
12:30:36.368:  win-decklink.dll
12:30:36.368:  win-capture.dll
12:30:36.368:  vlc-video.dll
12:30:36.368:  text-freetype2.dll
12:30:36.368:  rtmp-services.dll
12:30:36.368:  obs-x264.dll
12:30:36.368:  obs-vst.dll
12:30:36.368:  obs-transitions.dll
12:30:36.368:  obs-text.dll
12:30:36.369:  obs-qsv11.dll
12:30:36.369:  obs-outputs.dll
12:30:36.369:  obs-filters.dll
12:30:36.369:  obs-ffmpeg.dll
12:30:36.369:  obs-browser.dll
12:30:36.369:  image-source.dll
12:30:36.369:  frontend-tools.dll
12:30:36.369:  enc-amf.dll
12:30:36.369:  coreaudio-encoder.dll
12:30:36.369: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
12:30:36.395: Service '' not found
12:30:36.396: All scene data cleared
12:30:36.396: ------------------------------------------------
12:30:36.453: WASAPI: Device 'Speakers (Razer Surround Audio Controller)' initialized
12:30:37.237: WASAPI: Device 'Headset Mic (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)' initialized
12:30:37.271: adding 21 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 21 milliseconds
12:30:37.367: ---------------------------------
12:30:37.367: [DShow Device: 'Video Capture Device'] settings updated:
12:30:37.367:    video device: AVerMedia U3 Video Capture
12:30:37.367:    video path: \\?\usb#vid_07ca&pid_0710#306758000197#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{a12a43aa-fea3-49a4-9d56-2bdd989be299}
12:30:37.367:    resolution: 1920x1080
12:30:37.367:    fps: 60.00 (interval: 166666)
12:30:37.367:    format: YUY2
12:30:37.370:    using video device audio: yes
12:30:37.370:    sample rate: 48000
12:30:37.370:    channels: 2
12:30:37.370:    audio type: Capture
12:30:37.790: Switched to scene 'Scene'
12:30:37.790: ------------------------------------------------
12:30:37.790: Loaded scenes:
12:30:37.790: - scene 'Scene':
12:30:37.790:  - source: 'Video Capture Device' (dshow_input)
12:30:37.790: ------------------------------------------------
12:30:38.030: adding 42 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 64 milliseconds
12:31:09.607: rtmp-common.c: [initialize_output] Could not find service ''
12:31:09.608: ---------------------------------
12:31:09.608: [x264 encoder: 'recording_h264'] preset: superfast
12:31:09.608: [x264 encoder: 'recording_h264'] profile: high
12:31:09.608: [x264 encoder: 'recording_h264'] tune: film
12:31:09.608: [x264 encoder: 'recording_h264'] settings:
12:31:09.608:    rate_control: ABR
12:31:09.608:    bitrate:  60000
12:31:09.608:    buffer size:  60000
12:31:09.608:    crf:  0
12:31:09.608:    fps_num:  30
12:31:09.608:    fps_den:  1
12:31:09.608:    width:  1920
12:31:09.608:    height:  1080
12:31:09.608:    keyint:  30
12:31:09.608:    vfr:  off
12:31:09.608:
12:31:09.608: [x264 encoder: 'recording_h264'] Failed to set x264 profile 'high'
12:31:09.618: [CoreAudio AAC: 'Track1']: settings:
12:31:09.618:    mode:  AAC
12:31:09.618:    bitrate:  320
12:31:09.618:    sample rate:  48000
12:31:09.618:    cbr:  on
12:31:09.618:    output buffer: 1536
12:31:09.670: ==== Recording Start ===============================================
12:31:09.670: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_file_output'] Writing file 'E:/2017-07-09 12-31-09.mp4'...


----------



## Rajesh Singh (Jul 9, 2017)

One more query, i m using I444 for color format in the advanced setting option. Does this provide any improvement of ouput video quality . I don't have any idea about the actual color format of HD set-top box outputs. what are they? yuv444 type or nv 12 or any other subchroma sampling ?


----------



## Rajesh Singh (Jul 9, 2017)

My input signal is 1080i 60 hz and i want deinterlaced output of 1080p 30 FPS, 60 MBPS. what should be setting at (1) Video capture Device (2) At video settings ? plz note that input is Interlaced at 1080i 60 HZ NOT 1080 P 60 FPS .


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 9, 2017)

First of all, are you certain that the input signal is exactly 60hz and not 59.94hz? If the source is a TV signal, it's more likely it's NTSC, which uses a refresh rate of 59.94, not 60hz.

The capture card should be set to the frame rate of the source that it is capturing, so 60fps (or 59.94fps). OBS tries its best to figure out what this is supposed to be by itself, but sometimes it can get confused, and you'll have to set it manually.

The output FPS in Settings > Video should be whatever you want the final product to be. This would be 30 fps, or 29.97fps to be more NTSC-compliant.

For color settings, it's probably best to just leave them at default unless you know what you're doing.


----------



## Rajesh Singh (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi Admin dodgepong, I live in India so NTSC might not be applicable. My set-top box controls have this option: 1080i/60 Hz. you are referring it as 60FPS  or 59.9 FPS which it is NOT the case if 1080 at the settings is assumed to be 1080i. 1080i 60HZ boils out to be 1080p 30 FPS . There is NO setting at the capture card setting interface in OBS to take care of 1080i . i can just enter 1080 numerically. If i use default, i get error of No signal and a message to adjust resolution of screen. So i use custom 1080 as per my laptop resolution. Suppose my input signal is 4o fps and i set the capture device setting as 30 fps, will it throttle down the signal fps before processing it for output or this setting is just for guidance. The whole CONFUSION is because my input signal is 1080i  Interlaced at 60 HZ as per set-top box settings and this makes me confused how to enter/set or account for  this interlaced 1080i 60 HZ at this stage. Should i put it as 1080 60 fps or 1080 30 FPS because there is no selection for i/p i.e Interlaced/Progressive signal input.

  Output is no problem. i have set it as per your instructions. The confusion is settings at input(video capture device) to take care of Interlaced signal.


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 10, 2017)

Enter 60fps on the capture card properties if it is 1080i60. Interlaced/Progressive doesn't matter for frame rate. If the input is 60 frames per second, it's 60 frames per second, regardless of interlacing or not.


----------

